# What can serve as a treat for mice



## wyliegirl (Dec 23, 2009)

what are some treats for mice
What is healthy treats for mice


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Plain cooked chicken or turkey
Boiled potatoes
Vegetables
Fruit (not citrus)
Cooked soya beans
Pumpkin seeds
Brown bread
Porridge made with KMR


----------



## nanette37 (Feb 1, 2010)

i used to give my mice peanut butter VERY occasionally because its probably not too healthy but they sure loved it!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Mousies are like little kids' a lot of what they like should be given in small quantities, if at all. My meeces go crazy over any kind of baked starchy food. Dried bread, dry breakfast cereal, crackers (not often or much cuz of the salt) cause joyous excitement and contention if there isn't a piece for each mousie in the tank. I let them have some two or three times a week.


----------



## robinson (May 11, 2010)

I htink best is you can serve as a treat for mice
Boiled potatoes
Cooked soya beans
Pumpkin seeds
Vegetables
Fruit


----------



## Yelena (Apr 25, 2010)

I gave mine a bit of seeded bread last night and he ate the whole thing and then ran off and stole his brothers bit whilst he slept! what a little fatty  Cant blame him actually, was very nice


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Yelena said:


> I gave mine a bit of seeded bread last night and he ate the whole thing and then ran off and stole his brothers bit whilst he slept! what a little fatty  Cant blame him actually, was very nice


 I had been thinking of trying my mice with that because I love the seeded bread too!! One of my mice loves cheddar cheese with a passion but he has only had it twice in his life - although if I've had a bit on toast he licks my fingers clean because he loves it so much :lol: Mine also love mealworms, egg biscuits, dog biscuits and my cats Whiskas chicken pouch biscuits - wouldn't be the first time they have escaped and stolen food from his bowl :lol:


----------



## chirkowatson (May 11, 2010)

Well it is very nice diet shedule. I have a pet mice Lisa, i prefer for her NATURALS VEGETABLE EDGES. This is really very good and healthy food for mice. Its crunchy, tasty pillows of goodness! All small animals will love the natural flavors of beetroot and alfalfa. It contains grain, beetroot, alfalfa, vegetable protein, malt and minerals. It also contains Protein 14.5%, Oils 5.0%, Fibre 2.0% and Ash 3.5%.


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

yum ash lol


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

I just discovered mine love peanuts. There are peanuts in the mix I feed them, and when I put the food down they all come hurrying over and scrabble about. When one gets a nut they take off with it, hangers-on chasing after them to get their share! :lol:


----------

